# الاقسام المريخية > منتدى اندراوس ايداهور للاعبي المريخ >  >  مبينزا هو مفاجأة المريخ

## طارق حامد

*

يسعي المريخ لتسجيل لاعب مازيمبي الكنغولي مبينزا وتواجه مشكلة في زمن التسجيلات دعواتكم حتى يستطيع الوالي من تزليل العقبات والزمن وقد كان الصحفي مزمل ابو القاسم قد نوها لهذه المفاجاءة ،،،


*

----------


## ود البقعة

*يااااارب يكون من نصيبنا
انا عارف الوالي ده لابد ليهو فوق رأي
*

----------


## Red Arena

*المريخ لديه مشكلة فى الطرف الايمن وصانع اللعب لو تم تسجيل امبينزا تبقى مصيبة ونصر ادارى فقط وليس له علاقة بالرأى الفنى للمدرب
                        	*

----------


## كدكول

*بكره آخر يوم للتسجلات متين يصل السودان ويوقع ما اظن
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*نتمنى ان يتم تسجيله في الزعيم بسرعة
                        	*

----------


## الحوشابي

*الصفوة يعشقون المعارضة . . . أي تسجيل لديه معارضون . . . بأي حجة المهم لازم يعارضوا . . . حسبنا الله و نعم الوكيل
*

----------


## زاكي الدين الصادق

*نتمني ان يكون امبينزا من نصيبنا قولو امين خبر مفرح وجدير بالمشاهدة اخي طارق:1 (11):
                        	*

----------


## midris3

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الحوشابي
					

الصفوة يعشقون المعارضة . . . أي تسجيل لديه معارضون . . . بأي حجة المهم لازم يعارضوا . . . حسبنا الله و نعم الوكيل



:14_6_5[1]:

ياهو ظاااااتوووووو
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اذا حدث الامر ده فهو بالجد مفاجاة من العيار التقيل بحق وحقيقة
ياكايدهم انت يامبينزا
*

----------


## احمد جبريل

*ربنا يتمم على خير
ويبعد العوارض
*

----------


## Deimos

*في ياتو خانة يا شيخ طارق ما أعتقد ...

*

----------


## مريخي

*والله محتاجين لي ارتكاز زي ده...ان شاء الله من نصيبنا..
                        	*

----------


## الصادق

*والله ياريت يتم تسجيله ونرتاح شوية من حكاية الشغيل البخرب وما بصلُح ده . 
*

----------


## امجد مريخ

*لاعب خطيير
ربنا يتمم على خير
                        	*

----------


## ابوبرآءة

*نسأل الله التوفيق وانشاءالله يكون الكشف الاحمر قولو آآآآآآآآآآآآميييييييييييين
*

----------


## مانديلا-89

*مبينزا صانع ألعاب مميز والمريخ يحتاج إليه 

فى  المحور  ولصناعة اللعب .

إذا صدق الخبر يا طارق ونجحنا فى

تسجيله يبقى ضربنا التسجيلات .
                        	*

----------


## محمد حسن حامد

*دي تكون صحي 


قنبله زريه

ياااااارب
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*أحلى خبر والله...مشكور شيخ طارق

تخريمه جاده جدا

الوالى ماكان عارف انو التسجيلات عندها زمن محدد مالو ما نجض الموضوع ده من بدرى بدل يشحتفنا كده
*

----------


## امام اباتي

*لاتعليق

*

----------


## احب المريخ

*دا كلام جرائد باقى يوم واحد
                        	*

----------


## الجامرابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الحوشابي
					

الصفوة يعشقون المعارضة . . . أي تسجيل لديه معارضون . . . بأي حجة المهم لازم يعارضوا . . . حسبنا الله و نعم الوكيل



 جنس نقة
*

----------


## najma

*لاعب كبير بلاشك وهو صفقة ناجحة ان تمت
                        	*

----------


## zaeim84

*ياريت يكون كلام صحيح
                        	*

----------


## مناوي

* تمنيتة في كشوفاااااااااااااااات الزعيم من العام الماضي ،، لكن ربنا ما اراد 
اتمني ان تتم الصفقة في اسرع وقت 
*

----------

